# xKAIAx presents : THE TRAINCASE!!!!!!!!!



## KAIA (Sep 29, 2007)

HEY!!!! Well, here's my collection, I bought my first item in may 2006 (engraved e/l) but I actually started to "COLLECT" since October 2006, when the holiday collection came out & when I discovered Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ENJOY!!!!

PINKS & SUCH







beauty sleep,(x) , whistle, (x) , star violet
girlie, swish, playful, pen 'n' pink, full flame
pink venus, da bling, sushi flower, post haste, cranberry

 NEUTRALS & BROWNS 






shroom, ricepaper, honesty, satin taupe, jete
vanilla, nylon, vex, bronze, gleam
dazzlelight, rose blanc, innuendo, mulch, all that glitters

 GREENS & TEALS & BLUES 






sumptuous olive, springtime skipper,eyepopping,aquiadisiac, tilt
humid, juxt, waternymph, shimmermoss, deep truth
swimming, aquavert, wondergrass, surreal, wait 'til dark

 PURPLE & VIOLET 






crystal avalanche, beautiful iris, creme de violet, zeal, floral fantasy
idol eye, parfait amour, stars 'n' rockets, hepcat, sketch
satellite dreams, fertile, romping, plum dressing, beauty marked.






Pandamonium & Smoking Eyes quads

The next quads, were made by myself, I even dare to NAME THEM LOL!






ROCKSTAR(inspired by knoxy's tut!)= electra,big T, nocturnelle, black tied
LIMA DREAM= moonflower,magic dust, going bananas, mothbrown






WARM FLAME=firespot,paradisco,mythology, falling star
MATTE 2 = blanc type, poison pen, fig 1, graphology






cool & warm eye palette BLACK FORMAL 2006!






don't be shy, petalpoint, plum foolery
goddess, fleurry, peachy keen






sweet william b/c , blossoming b/c
ablaze, honour, fab






yogamode, pearl sunshine, peaceful beauty powders






Refined golden bronzer, select sheer/pressed NC35






Studio fix fluid NC30,mineralize satinfinish NC30, studio fix NC35






Northern Lights, Glissade, Medium MSF






Greenstroke, Rubenesque, Blackground
Artifact, Delft, Fresco Rose & mauvism paint






Engraved, Earthline, Prussian, Forever green, Buttery, Foxy lady, Iris accents, Raven, Stubborn brown, Bordeauxline






Neutralzone, Rousebound, Pink edge, Whirl, Lure, Cranberry, Cream o' spice, Naked rose, Sublime culture.






DRESS SET 2006: shimmersand, lucky jade, silverbleu, royal hue






DRESS SET 2006: frozen white, pinked mauve, violet, naval blue,dark soul






LIQUIDLAST LINERS: pinkcraft, powerplum, inky, greenplay, fuschia-ism






FLUIDLINE: sweet sage, jadeye, macroviolet, graphic brown, frostlite, blacktrack.





Pastorale, Golder's green, Night light
Provence, Jardin Aires, Subtle
Shimmertime, Sunpepper, Entremauve.






Rocker, Toast of the Town, Rainy day, wildfire, fireball






Big kiss, Foolishly fab, Pink patina, Underage, Nymphette, Malibu barbie, Fashion pack, Happening gal, first bloom, Prize petal.






Raquel, Adventuresome, Illicit, Soft & slow, Silly girl, Pinkarat, Love nectar, Corps de ballet, Elaborate, Prestigious (couture), jellybabe, amber russe .






Sweet & single, Style it up, Roleplay, Razzledazzler, Couture, Russe, Sashimi mimi, Flowerplay, Propagate, Strange Hybrid (u can't see it=( )






Honeymoon, Bombshell, Sparks can fly, Barely Lit, Snob, Bare s/s, Funshine s/s, Long stem rose s/s.






Formal black 2006: TAN & CORAL lip bags.






concealer palette, concealer, brow set, tendertone, brown shader.






SKINCARE: FIX +, cremewash demaquillant, microfine refinisher, bulk wipes.






EYE BRUSHES: 209, 212, 217, 252,275






BASIC BRUSHES ES: 129, 219, 239, 266, 316






FACE BRUSHES ES: 187, 168, 190, 194






MAC BRUSHES:
129,116, 191, 187, 188, 242, 202, 208, 209, 217, 219, 222, 224, 223, 239, 263, 266 & 180.







MAC 1.6 CASE & BARBIE LOVES MAC!!!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 29, 2007)

Great stuff!! You have a lot of neat colors!


----------



## macface (Sep 29, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, I confess.  I want all of your Barbie M.A.C. collection including the doll.


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 29, 2007)

Amazing collection! I love the way you organize your shadows as well.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow!  Great collection!


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2007)

amazing collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 29, 2007)

i love it all!


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! Very lovely indeed.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 30, 2007)

amazing collection! Love's it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice collection!!!


----------



## KAIA (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank You!


----------



## frocher (Oct 2, 2007)

Great collection!  I love the brushes.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 2, 2007)

Kick ass collection!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, nice collection !!


----------



## n_c (Oct 11, 2007)

nice collection!


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 12, 2007)

nice collection! =)


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

Love your collection! You have so many neat colors~ I'm so jealous!


----------



## Merrybelly (Nov 14, 2007)

I love your collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 15, 2007)

Great collection!​


----------



## Addicted_2_MAC (Nov 27, 2007)

i want your collection!


----------



## marinasmith (Feb 1, 2008)

AWESOME collection!


----------



## BlueRose (Feb 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Great stuff!! You have a lot of neat colors!_

 
ditto
and I like your neutrals and browns eyeshadow colors


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 1, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  I love how you manage to keep everything so nice and neat!  LOL  Thank you for sharing!!


----------

